
Fortran COME FROM statement (1973) - blendo
https://www.fortran.com/come_from.html
======
informatimago
See:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.lisp/wr3ekiL...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.lisp/wr3ekiLN8sI/NjVkbNRCVMgJ)

